# Hello from Dinafem



## dnf420 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello all, My name is Mark from Dinafem seeds. The Dinafem team have shown very litle presence on the forums of late and for this we are very sorry thats why ive taken over the forum work and hope to be apart of this great forum 

Thank you all for having me im off to have a look around the forum 

All the best

D-M


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 15, 2015)

Cool.. enjoy


----------



## TubePot (Jun 15, 2015)

Saludos!!!


----------



## weed22 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi just waiting for Dinafem Kush n Cheese autoflower & Blue Cheese autoflower beans what can I expect under a Mars2 400w LED. I am very excited about 2 Dinafem OG Kush I got veggin at the min


----------



## TubePot (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Mark, A bud has a White Cheese auto @ day 65 showing amber trics, is this the norm?
DInafem states it's a 75 day strain.
Should be all amber by then?


----------



## jugz420 (Jun 16, 2015)

Guelcome Amigo.

-Jugz


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 16, 2015)

I currently have 3 of your White Widows and 1 Moby Dick outdoors. The White Widows are a lot more bug resistant then the Female Seeds version.


----------



## moondance (Jun 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard Mark, Great to see a Dinafem seeds representative on and talking to the people, love it. There are ton's and ton's of great people all over this fun site man, dig in you can spend hours and hours here I know I do LOL. Peace, Be Safe MD.


----------



## dnf420 (Jun 18, 2015)

greendiamond9 said:


> I currently have 3 of your White Widows and 1 Moby Dick outdoors. The White Widows are a lot more bug resistant then the Female Seeds version.



Do you have a grow diary going mate, sure would like too see how our strains are doing outdoors.. Nice to know our ww is doing her thing and yes she is a very resistant strain 

All the best hope to see you around the forum

D-M..


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 18, 2015)

Now I have to check your fire out!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 18, 2015)

I stand corrected! I have a SSH freebie I got from Herbies. Real fire!.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Mark I don't have a diary going but will provide updates. I'm also germinating some Shark Attack to put outside.


----------



## althor (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the board Mark, Dinafem is a very respected fem breeder.


----------



## ugorg (Jun 19, 2015)

welcome mark to roi nice to see you over here


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to RIU, Mark.


----------



## Foothills (Jun 19, 2015)

Glad to have you here, Mark.


----------



## dnf420 (Sep 5, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Hey Mark, A bud has a White Cheese auto @ day 65 showing amber trics, is this the norm?
> DInafem states it's a 75 day strain.
> Should be all amber by then?



Yes 65-75 days is typical for out white cheese auto  it depends on what high you want the more amber the more couchlock effect in my experience also more amber is better for pain management again in my opinion 

All the best 

D-M..


----------



## dnf420 (Sep 5, 2015)

althor said:


> Welcome to the board Mark, Dinafem is a very respected fem breeder.


Thank you very much I will be becoming more active over the coming weeks . I hope to build up a good rep on riu

All the best 

D-M..


----------



## dnf420 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well I must say that it is great to get this many welcoms. I hope to become a lot more active in the coming months 

All the best 

D-M..


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad to see you on the forum now Dnf.

I have been impressed with all of the strains ive grown out from you guys. There is a pheno of the auto cheese that is to die for when you find it, but its always been great regardless.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2015)

I just had 1 of your SSH sprout as we speak. Good stuff.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 6, 2015)

Two White Widows   and a Moby Dick  filling out nicely.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 6, 2015)

And two Shark Attacks


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to riu

You landed at a great place here.


----------



## mrrager420 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anybody have experience growing their Critical+? I have one freebie going that's about 4 weeks old now. Noticed funky growth within the first couple weeks. And it topped itself after about the 4th node. Never had that happen before. Thought that was cool. Other than that she's been easy to grow so far and always praying.


----------

